# [V] Intel CoreDuo E7200 2.53Ghz 45nm Sockel775



## collysucker (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich verkaufe meinen Intel CoreDuo E7200 mit 2,53Ghz für den Sockel775. CPU ist ungefähr 5Monate alt -> Rechnung für Garantie wäre natürlich dabei 


Weitere Technische Daten:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,640971/Core_2_Duo_E7200_im_PCGH-Benchmark-Test/Intel_Corporation_US/Test/
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2008/test_intel_core_2_duo_e7200)

Bei Bedarf bitte melden  
Am besten via Email: _collysucker at web punkt de_


----------



## eXitus64 (15. Februar 2009)

collysucker am 11.02.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich verkaufe meinen Intel CoreDuo E7200 mit 2,53Ghz für den Sockel775. CPU ist ungefähr 5Monate alt -> Rechnung für Garantie wäre natürlich dabei
> 
> ...




was hast du dir preislich vorgestellt??


----------



## collysucker (15. Februar 2009)

Die CPU kostet neu (Boxed) über 101€ bei Geizhals...wie wär es mit 70€?


----------



## collysucker (16. Februar 2009)

Na?


----------



## Anton88 (17. Februar 2009)

collysucker am 16.02.2009 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Na?



Wurde die CPU schon mal übertaktet?
Versendest du mit OVP?

Ich würde die CPU gerne kaufen, falls sie noch zum Verkauf steht.


----------



## collysucker (17. Februar 2009)

Anton88 am 17.02.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde die CPU schon mal übertaktet?


Nein.


			
				Anton88 am 17.02.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Versendest du mit OVP?


Jap.


			
				Anton88 am 17.02.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die CPU gerne kaufen, falls sie noch zum Verkauf steht.


 Super, schick mir am besten eine Email, oben steht die Emailadresse 

Btw: Hast ne PN


----------

